# Tygon tubing



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Matt,
You asked about Tygon tubing and mine arrived today. 3/16" I.D. and 1/32" wall thickness. Ridged air line tubing fits easy. That is,it goes on easy but has a lot of grip when you take it back off. Like one of those Chinese finger trap toys. I'm not one to get worked up about tubing but I must say that this is nice tubing. I had to buy 10 feet so when I set up Co2 system I will see how much I have left over and perhaps you might like some.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Where did you get your tubing?

I actually purchased 50' of it a while back, it is very nice stuff. I assume you got the black tubing?


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

I got my tubing from US plastics. Tygon laboratory tubing R - 3603. Tubing is clear. They sell 10 foot minimum @ .35 a foot for this size.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That is a great price on the tubing since most online retailers want $1 per foot for this stuff. If anyone is interested in some, let me know as I will be placing an order for some shipping bags later this week or early next week. Here is a link to the tubing:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=7510&product%5Fid=8073

and here is a link to the post for the shipping bags if anyone is interested:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10162


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Count me in on the bags and the tubing. 10 feet should be enough for me.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Count me in for 4 feet of tubing.

I will get back to you tomorrow about bags. I know you said last night about 2.5 cents per bag... I'll respond in the bag thread.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Robert, if you have some left over I only need a short amount to replace the colored silicone stuff that's getting gummy and splitting on me for my DIY CO2 set up. Rather than order a 10' length when I really need only about 3' I would rather buy some of your leftovers.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It seems we need about 30' of tubing so far so I will go ahead and order the full 50' and sell the rest at cost (by the foot) to anyone in the club who needs it.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

MAt.. Think that link to the tubing is wrong.. its for the bags instead..


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ranmasatome said:


> MAt.. Think that link to the tubing is wrong.. its for the bags instead..


Thanks, It's fixed now.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's the catalog Tygon lab tubing link:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=usplastic&category%5Fname=7510&product%5Fid=8073


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm assuming CO2 leakage through the tubing is nil?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How about using this for cannister filter lines? I'd like to replace the XP1 lines sometime soon, and if this stuff doesn't get all nasty like the silicone tubing that came with the XP filters, I'd like to get some for that application as well. #57122 Tygon® Laboratory Tubing 5/8" I.D. 13/16" O.D. and 3/32" wall. Only drawback is it's almost $3 per foot! On the other hand, if it stays clean like I stated before, I think it's worth the extra cost. If it'll still get gunky and nasty inside, I'll pass.


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

$3.00 a foot is high. I was looking into some tubing for my new XP3 and I will peruse the US Plastics catalog and see what is more affordable. If the tubing that came with XP gets "nasty" then I will change it.

Erik, describe what "nasty" means relative to Rena tubing.


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Dineen, If I have 3 feet left over you can just have it for free.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

ElectricHead said:


> Dineen, If I have 3 feet left over you can just have it for free.


You're cool, Robert!  Thanks.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

ElectricHead said:


> Erik, describe what "nasty" means relative to Rena tubing.


I'll go you one better...I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------

